# How was MWFF



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Just wondering how the show went and what everyone got. (someone had to post it)


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

It went pretty well. Lots of people there, and lots of cool frogs. I was very tempted by the reticulatus that were there. I ended up getting a proven pair of imis and a spare one for a trio. I managed to sell some photos to help fund my research, which was excellent (thanks for all the support from everyone!!!).


----------



## Tim Pechous (Sep 13, 2008)

it was really cool, everyone helped I.D. my puppies lol
i ended up getting a prob. pair of orange lamasi, 2 orange terribs, and a panguana lamasi that hopefully turns out to be a female to go with my male


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm SO PISSED that I missed it.

Unfortunately I was valuing my sleep a little too much this morning... Heh... I'd like to know more about how it was, though!


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I am kinda of curious to see if the vendors were able to see a change in sales due to the economy being the way it is.


----------



## mjahnke (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm definitely going to be eating ham sandwiches for the next month.

Besides plants, cork, wood, and vitamins. I ended up leaving with:

- Two adult Citronella tincs
- Two amazonicus
- Two "Standard" imitator
- One hopeful female leucomelas
- One male fine spot azureus.


I should probably start saving up for next year.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Fairly good attendance throughout most of the day. Having the charity auction run throughout the day appears to have helped the total raised for the Costa Rica Amphibian Research Center 

Kudos to Erin and company for pulling this off and razzies to Dave for deciding to stay in the Northwest so he could sell 8 million axolotyl babies at the Seattle show 

Bill


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Good stuff. Nice to meet some new people, and see some old faces. I actually managed to come home without any darts for myself (just some mossy froglets). Thanks to Stacey (reggorf) for donating a group of 4 green trivs for the MSU Botany Greenhouse!


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

uuggggh I am def going to try and get down there next year, esp /w southwest coming to mpls (I do NOT do car rides well). I would have loved to pick up 4 or 5 imis. ah well.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

just wanted to say, elmoisfive, you have shown what conservation is all about. donated a lot to the auction for a great cause, and sold darts that all proceeds went to twi/asn. thanks, kristy


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

The show went very well. There was a steady flow of people all day it seemed. And I think the having the auction throughout the day was a great idea. And the baked goods were.......FABULOUS! I took a bunch of pics of the tables and the show. Sorry if I missed your table. I only walked around the room once with the camera. So here you go.









Larry and Hollie Snow and my table

















Pete Mertens


































Mike and Richard~Black Jungle









Bill Heath









Ed's Fly Meat









Joshsfrogs









Spring Valey Tropicals









TWI











































Tank that Zach Brinks donated and some future froggers admiring his hard work


























Hope everyone had a great time. Enjoy the pics. Sorry if some of them are sideways. I changed them in photobucket but they are still sideways here.


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

Damn I thought I had escaped free from camera but you got me lol. It was a good time had alot of fun unfortunately didn't have the funds I wished I would have had. Oh well time to save for next year.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Kristy,

Yeah things worked out okay. $2000 went to TWI's Operation Frogpond today.

Bill


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow Bill! That is amazing.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

elmoisfive said:


> Kristy,
> 
> Yeah things worked out okay. $2000 went to TWI's Operation Frogpond today.
> 
> Bill


bill...it was nice to meet you. great person. now all, this is what conservation is all about and bill you proved that very well. People may ask or even question conservation. bill could have easily sold his beautiful darts on dendro, and they were gorgeous....instead all proceeds went to twi. thanks you from me and i'm sure all members of twi/asn. a huge thumbs up. way to go. on top of that, you also contributed a lot to the comservation efforts auction. simply amazing, outstanding. kristy


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I had a good time, ended up getting two more Mint Terribilis, a Red Selaginella plant I had never seen before, and a couple fruit fly cultures to tide me over since I just moved.

Def. was worth the drive though, will be going again next year as long as Im within a days driving distance.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Looks like it was a really good time!

S


----------



## Haroldo (Mar 14, 2006)

This was my first year out a MWFF and I'm glad I came. I was hanging out at Pete's table all day as I had some Phelsuma there for sale. Managed to sneak away and chat up with a lot of great people (that had serious experience with frogs to boot). Bought a bunch of supplies, including some very neat bromeliads. Picked up 2 Mantella ebenaui at the auction and traded off some geckos for more D. intermedius. (Though I wished I had've picked up the proven pair of imitators JP had earlier in the day.)

Fun day for sure and I even managed to be included in three of the pictures posted. See you all again when the show makes it rotation...


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

It was my first large get together as well. I was working the TWI table. I was surprised how many people there were. My in laws think I am crazy, it was nice to see I am not alone.  Maybe it was more than normal not sure, but I bet Ed's can let us know.

I picked up some TWI registered solid orange galacts from Cindy at Vivarium Concepts. Antone had some nice plants. His broms were awesome. I had to get some of those. Got a few nice looking plants from Larry and Hollie Snow. Springtails from Mike at Black Jungle as well as some from Josh's Frogs. Also got some supplies from him as well. Ed's hooked me up with some flies as well. Yea, I spent too much money. 

A big thanks to Bill Heath for giving so much to organizations like TWI and CRARC.


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

I came away with 3 Patricias from Bill who's colors and size were outstanding, and as usual not enough can be said for Bills generous efforts towards conservation. 3 Matechos and 4 super blues from Adam Butt and his lovely wife Maryanne. As always they were gracious and super people. And hats off to Homer Faucett for being the kind person he is and actually making it to the show 2 minutes before the doors opened. Erin was as usual an outstanding human being. So everybody had a great time.
Kieth


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Mario Batali was at MWFF?! Never pegged him as a PDFer...


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> Mario Batali was at MWFF?! Never pegged him as a PDFer...












Hmmm... do you really think that is him?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

lol, no Josh, Ron was making fun. That's Dave from Ed's Fly Meat I think.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Could have fooled me.


----------



## ihnmaims (Jun 16, 2006)

Man I wish Black Jungle could bring that much stuff to th NWFF!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

MWFF was a blast! I had an awesome time.

From a Vendor's standpoint, I'd say that there were more people this year but I don't think people were spending as much as last year and I'm willing to bet its b/c of the economic stress. From a buyer's standpoint (Better believe I spent money...haha) there was a much better selection this year as far as frogs and supplies/plants goes.

I saw a pair of vanzolinii, some uakarii, Matecho tincs, tarapoto imis and so many more. Great frog selection. Spring Valley Tropicals brought lots of full sized potted broms that aren't on the site as well as new plants. I happened to also see a lot of neat odd ball plants at Black Jungle's booth among other vendor's booths. Larry S. had Begonia rajah which is an AMAZING plant. The tree frog selection was outstanding as well and included not only red eyes but I believe Morelett's (A. morelettii?? someone correct me if I'm wrong), H. leucophyllata, H. ebraccata, Phyllomedusa tomopterna, P. hypochondrialis and lots of others. If you were there to shop, you definitely had a day ahead of you no question about that.

I myself grabbed a few plants and bought 2 retics from Brian Sexton. It really was a nice show. The 7hrs went by in what felt like 2 minutes. And to echo everyone else's comments, Bill really is a stand-up guy. Way to go man!


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Sarah, Dave was not there. He was at the NW show near Seattle.


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

I second that... Also my kids were just intrigued by your magnifying glass! 



kristy55303 said:


> just wanted to say, elmoisfive, you have shown what conservation is all about. donated a lot to the auction for a great cause, and sold darts that all proceeds went to twi/asn. thanks, kristy


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

I really need to go to one of these shows. Just wish there was one closer to me.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

reggorf said:


> Sarah, Dave was not there. He was at the NW show near Seattle.


Hmm, well never mind then.


----------



## mkeBob (May 22, 2008)

GREAT SHOW!!!! 

I was the lucky high bidder of the 75 gallon viv that was built by Zack and donated for the TWI auction by (correct me if I'm wrong) both Zack and Josh of Josh's Frogs. I also bought five beautiful D. tinctoris Bakhuis from Richard at Black Jungle Terrarium Supply. I believe these originally came from Sean Stewart. Anyway, they are now happily residing in the above mentioned 75 gallon viv. 

I also stocked up on FF supplies, a couple of other cultures (Josh's), large cork logs (from Pete) that I cut and use in place of coco huts because I can just slide a petri dish in and out without having to remove the hut and can also grow something on the cork which looks more natural. 

Many thanks to everyone that helped get that big viv into the back seat of my car for the trip back home. 

I had a great time, met old friends and made some new ones.

Thanks to all that worked to make this show a success........Bob


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

mkeBob said:


> I was the lucky high bidder of the 75 gallon viv that was built by Zack and donated for the TWI auction by (correct me if I'm wrong) both Zack and Josh of Josh's Frogs.


That was a nice tank! The money raised at the auction actually went to The Costa Rica Amphibian Research Center. CRARC.

Costa Rican Amphibians


----------



## mkeBob (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Jason for pointing that out. I should have known as JP was one of the guys that helped load the tank into my car.

Bob


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry we missed it. - unfortunately we just couldn't make it.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

mkeBob said:


> Thanks Jason for pointing that out. I should have known as JP was one of the guys that helped load the tank into my car.
> 
> Bob


Heh, well, different auction for my stuff 

I'm glad to see that you managed to get that tank out of your car! I was curious if you were going to have a traveling vivarium or what, haha.


----------



## mkeBob (May 22, 2008)

That was one heavy tank. I drove the car onto the grass in front of my porch and my son and I carried it up four steps and twenty feet into the frog room......Bob


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

Mostly it was great. However a guy was supposed to meet me there with an orange terribillis and my frend was supposed to get a viv from him. He called us both at about 10:30 and said he was on is way. Well about 3:00 ish he never showed. Never answered his phone either. Come to find out he was there but he sold the viv and frog to someone else. This after we told him we would take them. come to find out from that the other guy gave him more money. Well jeese. I thought a deal was a deal. He could of at least called us and let us know. My friend waited over three hours just to get jerked around. He advertsed them on Dendroboard classifieds too. Just goes to show, don't trust anybody.


----------



## Haroldo (Mar 14, 2006)

stingfrog said:


> Just goes to show, don't trust anybody.


Just goes to show, SOME people are not to be trusted. Where I'm from, a deal is a deal unless both parties agree to opt out.

Sorry you got burned on a transaction, but at least all you lost is time. Many of us have been taken for far more...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

anyone take pics of any insteresting frogs?


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

I bought a couple leucs from blackjungle. 



Anyone else? Also, anyone happen to ask how old the leucs were? I totally forgot, and they haven't responded to the email I sent them (day of MWFF)


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Rich Conley said:


> I bought a couple leucs from blackjungle.
> 
> Anyone else? Also, anyone happen to ask how old the leucs were? I totally forgot, and they haven't responded to the email I sent them (day of MWFF)


I know in the past I have had terrible luck with email with them (they get a TON so I'm sure it's difficult). If you call the store though you should be able to get your answer right away!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

They receive masses of e-mail each day...I would recommend calling them as well.


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

When I was there for NAAC they had more than 14,000 emails waiting to be responded to and more coming in by the minute.
Jon


----------



## i_am_bedford_falls (Nov 23, 2006)

Can someone tell me the name/contact info for the vendor who had the display with the broms covering tall pieces of wood. There is a picture of his booth earlier in this thread and I would like to get in touch with him after the broms I bought ended up being very nice.

Thanks!


----------



## KeithS (May 27, 2008)

*edited

pm poster if more info is desired


----------

